# Smoke Hollow 4-in-1 47183T grill/smoker



## godisgreatt55 (Apr 5, 2014)

I just purchased this model from Sam's Club today, and some of the parts were missing! where do I contact the manufacturer to gain access for a parts lists to purchase them?


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 11, 2014)

I'd take it back but I suspect you've got a couple hours in putting it together.  That baby's pretty big.

I Googled "who makes smoke hollow grills" and immediately found the manufacturer's website.  There is a "contact us" section.  I suspect they'll send you the parts for free since it is a new smoker and parts were missing.

BTW, welcome to SMF!


----------



## jdock7702 (Apr 12, 2014)

Just got this unit myself if your still searching I'll find the paperwork with the 800 number if you need


----------

